# Hoyt Finalist II



## superGK1 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is an old thread but I'll provide some info for anyone interested. I have a Hoyt Finalist II. It was purchased on the Bay for around $170 AUS. It came with a bag, stabiliser, sight, springy arrow rest, quiver and cable guard. AMO 44 inch, 29 draw nad 45-55 pounds. Mine is black in the sandcast finish and is in perfect condition. It is slow compared to modern compounds but can be shot easily with the fingers. It is actually a wonderfully smooth finger shooter. In terms of finish the bow is outstanding, everything seems tight and in good order and the wooden limbs look great. It is noisy but some string whiskers dampen things. It looks very similar to "Rambo's" bow being quite long. I have so much fun shooting this bow at the range. Normally I shoot recurve but go to the Finalist for a change or a break. Many at my club come over to take a close look at this thing and I let them fire it. They always mention how cool it looks and how easy it is to finger shoot it. I am really happy I bought this bow.


----------



## SolidSnake (May 28, 2010)

superGK1 said:


> This is an old thread but I'll provide some info for anyone interested. I have a Hoyt Finalist II. It was purchased on the Bay for around $170 AUS. It came with a bag, stabiliser, sight, springy arrow rest, quiver and cable guard. AMO 44 inch, 29 draw nad 45-55 pounds. Mine is black in the sandcast finish and is in perfect condition. It is slow compared to modern compounds but can be shot easily with the fingers. It is actually a wonderfully smooth finger shooter. In terms of finish the bow is outstanding, everything seems tight and in good order and the wooden limbs look great. It is noisy but some string whiskers dampen things. It looks very similar to "Rambo's" bow being quite long. I have so much fun shooting this bow at the range. Normally I shoot recurve but go to the Finalist for a change or a break. Many at my club come over to take a close look at this thing and I let them fire it. They always mention how cool it looks and how easy it is to finger shoot it. I am really happy I bought this bow.


Hoyt Easton Compound bow FOREVER !!


----------

